# Bayfront/Palafox Pier?!



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have some time this afternoon to take my son out to wet a hook. Can anyone tell me if we might have any luck fishing off the area where the Municipal Auditorium used to be?!


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

grab a mullet from the nearest baitshop cut it into little 1 inch pieces of cut bait and you should get some white trout around the area..


----------

